# How do you reconcile with having to leave your kids?



## itsmeokay (Sep 25, 2013)

For those who are in the process or already making the decision to divorce/separate, how were you able to come to grips with the fact that leaving your spouse meant that you likely wouldn't get to see your child every day/night?

I am really having a hard time with that thought.


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish I could help. What I did, what I'm doing, is to co-habit. I borrowed some money from my dad, bought a bigger house, and now we have different rooms. We split weekdays ( I get home early 2-3 days a week to sort out the kids) and rotate weekends. 

It helped that the friendship didn't breakdown - we still have a lot of respect for each other.


----------



## woosaa (Jul 9, 2013)

I personally could not do the cohabit thing so I told my wife who wanted a separation to go kick rocks. She left to her home town 10 hours away and I am in the Military. She took our daughter, but soon after wanted me to have her full time and then back and forth. Either way we do month to month at the moment. It is difficult, but you will get use to it. Honestly my bonding and time with my daughter is more valuable and stronger. I can give her my full attention when not at work (my wife use to try to take all my attention). When she leaves it is def tough, but during the time of separation you need to concentrate on making yourself happy. So I use that time when she is gone to workout more, hang with friends, and just work on myself overall.


----------

